
Moving our privacy advocacy forward to protect Australia and you - trulyrandom
https://fastmail.blog/2019/02/28/aabill-and-fastmail/
======
Ultramanoid
> _FastMail’s business is not directly affected by this legislation_

Well, they have declared themselves that after the passing of this asinine
law, they've lost customers, potential new customers have decided against
signin up, and they are frequently asked to relocate to a different
jurisdiction. They seem to be very directly affected by this in a business
sense.

Edit ： Extremely satisfied customer myself, by the way. And I take e-mail for
what it is, privacy limitations and all. But worried nonetheless with this
sort of thing.

------
jgowdy
I don't get how this blog post helps anything. It seems like they're saying,
we did what we can and we will keep trying but we're convinced most of you
will just come to peace with it because there aren't a lot of better options
(have you actually tried importing mailboxes of any size into ProtonMail?).

No thanks. Much respect to the FastMail crew, and as an American I understand
what it's like to have your government passing these kinds of laws. But this
is WAY beyond what we've done in the US, in that it requires employees to
accept being subverted. That's a bridge too far my friends. US access to
international email is offensive, but mandated subversion of employees is
ridiculous.

I really hope for Australia to moderate their laws a bit, just like I hope the
US will. But I don't think it makes sense to say "oh well" and keep using a
provider in the law in question. Really sucks for the hard working people at
FastMail, but I have to say no and recommend that others do the same.

Employees of FastMail, has the company considered more internal controls to
try to pick up on employee subversion issues? Even if I was conceptually okay
with government mandated employee introduced back doors, how do we know the
extent of the exposure? What if someone else gets in the same way? It's just
way too much to write off in my opinion.

